# 2014 Madone 4.3 Questions



## deoranjeleeuw (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know the weight of the 'Alloy hubs w/Bontrager Approved Rims' wheels that come on this bike?

How long is the steerer tube on the H2-62? I'd assume 300mm/uncut but with the large head tube I'm curious of the actual measurement.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Typically the steerer tubes are cut to allow the 15mm headset top cap and 30mm of spacer beneath the stem. so if the sad tube is 225mm then the steerer might be 270-275. the bike will be probably be around 19 pounds. weighed a 56cm 4.3 with ultegra 105 mix at about 17.5 without pedals.


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

8.9kg


----------



## gorilobo (Dec 1, 2013)

deoranjeleeuw said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the 'Alloy hubs w/Bontrager Approved Rims' wheels that come on this bike?
> 
> How long is the steerer tube on the H2-62? I'd assume 300mm/uncut but with the large head tube I'm curious of the actual measurement.



I have a pair from a 2012 2.1 Apex and they are quite heavy. 863.2g (front) + 1,116.8g (rear) = 1,980g. The good thing is that they are solid. Where I live the roads are bad and they are still true. I got a set of Fulcrums for weekend rides 1,565 g (set) and the difference is noticeable.













.

I also ordered me a 4.3 Mad because I've been good:aureola: and Santa noticed!


----------



## deoranjeleeuw (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you Gorilobo! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------

